# Tai Chi at OSU?



## DRay (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a good place to start practicing Tai Chi that is easy accessible (I have no car) from the Ohio State Main Campus?  For some reason we don't seem to have a Tai Chi club or anything like that, which I personally find shocking seeing as we clubs for things like whip cracking.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2007)

Whip Cracking!!! .... I do not think I want to know anymore about that.

Sorry but I do not know of any but I am not from Ohio hopefully someone else will come along soon that is.

Have you tried using webfu and google? 

"Ohio" "location" "taiji" or "tai chi"


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a Chen style class at the Tuttle Park recreation center, and a William C.C. Chen style class on North High street www.taichicorner.net. Lee Ying-arng's style is taught in the area, enquire at Monkey's Retreat on N. High for info. Chang style taichi is taught by Matt Mollica www.mastermatt.com. Other health clubs/rec centers may also have classes, let your fingers do the walking.

Please note that the above is not necessarily an endorsement of any or all of the schools/teachers listed. Just a place to start hunting.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Central Ohio Martial Arts.  http://centralohiomartialarts.com/studio/  Very close to the OSU Main campus, although you'd need a bus or taxi to get over there, probably about a 5-10 min drive.  I take Haidong Gumdo sword there and there are 2 very talented Tai Chi instructors there.


----------



## DRay (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I'll check all these places out.


----------

